
John Maeda Is Restarting His “Design in Tech”  Newsletter - dpflan
https://www.linkedin.com/hp/update/6237500272650784768
======
dpflan
If the LinkedIn link does not work out for you, here is a link to the signup:
[http://eepurl.com/cB59pb](http://eepurl.com/cB59pb)

